# Some Interesting Plants from Rutgers Greenhouse



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 13, 2018)

Don't touch me!!! lol












A large Nepenthes. The pitcher was about the size of a forearm, and there were many!! 






Sundew inside a large glass jar.






On top of some live sphagnum (?)






??






A type of Bromeliad? I know it is common, but I love these. So exotic!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 14, 2018)

Interesting plants, ty for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy (Jan 14, 2018)

I like the first one. We’re the spikes as prickly as they look? Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## CarlG (Jan 14, 2018)

The last one is a Vriesea, a genus of bromeliad, and fairly easy to grow with orchids.

The penultimate is possibly an alocassia or colocassia, often known as elephant ears.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 15, 2018)

the black and green ? caladium is interesting.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2018)

Thank you!
I found the name for the last one.

Colocasia 'Mojito'

The leaves are smaller than typical Caladium, but thicker to the touch, although nothing like typical Elephant's Ear plant.


----------



## Tom499 (Jan 16, 2018)

Verschaffeltia splendida for the first one (I struggled reading it). 

Great plants.


----------



## h_mossy (Jan 18, 2018)

The one with the variegated leaf looks like taro from Hawaii, but taro doesn't come variegated, to my knowlege.


----------

